# An Ontario morning



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

A couple pics from about 5 mins from me . U don’t get to see them all the time very cool animals but stay in the shadows


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool and great pics Jason, what are they river otters?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

There in a river that spills into Georgian bay but in winter I have seen them around a marina we used to hang out at but always by land never out deep . I myself have only seen them couple times see a lot of mink but not otters


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very cool buddy. For a second I thought you were talking about the black cat. I'm like "those suckers are every where. "LoL 
We have otters just north of us In the cold trout streams but they are mostly nocturnal.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Very cool buddy. For a second I thought you were talking about the black cat. I'm like "those suckers are every where. "LoL
> We have otters just north of us In the cold trout streams but they are mostly nocturnal.


that cat to close he be dinner I think otters will hold a dog under water


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I love it! I see them on occasion but they don't stick around very long.

I was cross country skiing in a marsh a few years ago and saw a very odd shape in the show, it was 6 feet long (as long as my ski) about a foot wide then 3 paw prints. This pattern went on for about 1/4 mile.....never 4 paw prints, never 2. I then realized it must be an otter gliding on the snow. Sure enough, I followed it to a small muddy hole in the ice where it disappeared. I would have loved to glide along with him!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now this is cool. All I ever see here is muskrats. They're cool and all...but not otter or mink cool.

And they will steal all your bait.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool! For a moment I thought that cat was going to try one of those guys on! Smart cat.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Now this is cool. All I ever see here is muskrats. They're cool and all...but not otter or mink cool.
> And they will steal all your bait.


i never seen the otters eat but one year a mink had her babies under a shed at the marina. She would have fish like two times her size . She drag them out the water and right under the shed was cool . She was one good provider I just imagine what a 3 foot otter catches


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> I love it! I see them on occasion but they don't stick around very long.
> 
> I was cross country skiing in a marsh a few years ago and saw a very odd shape in the show, it was 6 feet long (as long as my ski) about a foot wide then 3 paw prints. This pattern went on for about 1/4 mile.....never 4 paw prints, never 2. I then realized it must be an otter gliding on the snow. Sure enough, I followed it to a small muddy hole in the ice where it disappeared. I would have loved to glide along with him!!


something tells me it be hard to keep up to him lol the race be on


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> Cool! For a moment I thought that cat was going to try one of those guys on! Smart cat.


yep think kitty best be looking for a tree to get up


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. Right below my place, we have muskrats and minks but non of them.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Island made said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing. Right below my place, we have muskrats and minks but non of them.


man u never no maybe just never seen them like I say only a few times I have seen the otters . The first ones I seen I never new we had them either I was like what is that otters lol


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

For years, they have raise mink in SE Idaho. Big farms of them like the Russians. Those things are fierce!! I hate to think what a full blown river otter could do!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> For years, they have raise mink in SE Idaho. Big farms of them like the Russians. Those things are fierce!! I hate to think what a full blown river otter could do!


ya u ever hear of a ermine [short tail weasel] it about 9 onces of killer lol . buddy had one get into chicken coop it was hard to get him . thing ate up most the laying hens destructive little fella i hate see what the otter can do myself


----------

